# Anyone miss else their woodstove?



## Mitchhorne8 (Jul 7, 2016)

I mean I "like" summer and all but......... Miss their.... 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stinkpickle (Jul 7, 2016)

Yes...I think.


----------



## David.Ervin (Jul 7, 2016)

Looks like you accidentally a word there.


----------



## Mitchhorne8 (Jul 7, 2016)

Ahhhhh I see what you did there ^^^

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## begreen (Jul 7, 2016)

Title has been missified.


----------



## TheAardvark (Jul 7, 2016)

Not really. Summer campfires and beer hold me over.


----------



## PA. Woodsman (Jul 7, 2016)

No, he's sitting right down in the family room where he always is.......oh, wait......


----------



## Chuck the Canuck (Jul 7, 2016)

I don't understand your question???


----------



## woodhog73 (Jul 7, 2016)

Hey Chuck your stoves in the basement ? How well does your heat rise to the upstairs ? Nice picture nice stove 

I've got a 2 flue chimney and my stoves  upstairs in the living area. But my 2nd flue goes to the basement and I've keep getting the urge to put a stove there. All I would accomplish is heating the basement and the floor above some heat traveling up the stairs to the main level.

Oh yes I miss burning but I don't miss the -25 degree winters I get in January. I do miss a nice cool 45 degree October afternoon and a nice fire in my stove to keep warm !


----------



## Chuck the Canuck (Jul 7, 2016)

woodhog73 said:


> Hey Chuck your stoves in the basement ? How well does your heat rise to the upstairs ? Nice picture nice stove
> 
> I've got a 2 flue chimney and my stoves  upstairs in the living area. But my 2nd flue goes to the basement and I've keep getting the urge to put a stove there. All I would accomplish is heating the basement and the floor above some heat traveling up the stairs to the main level.
> 
> Oh yes I miss burning but I don't miss the -25 degree winters I get in January. I do miss a nice cool 45 degree October afternoon and a nice fire in my stove to keep warm !


Yeah, the heat travels up the stairs ok, but I use a small fan blowing cold air down the stairs in the winter and that really kicks in the convection loop....  it's probably not ideal, but with an ICF foundation the stove in the basement keeps the house warm and toasty all winter....  I'm not running the fan tonight though, just using the stove to take the damp chill out of the house...  it's been cold and raining all day.....


----------



## Chuck the Canuck (Jul 7, 2016)

But I do love burning the stove every now and again all year round; and I particularly like the looks I get when I tell my buddy at work that I had another fire last night!  His wife won't let him light the stove anytime after March....   LOL  LMAO ....


----------



## Mitchhorne8 (Jul 7, 2016)

Very cool. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## firefighterjake (Jul 8, 2016)

Nope . . . I love burning wood . . . and working with wood . . . but I like Summer even more . . . and not spending the time and effort to keep the place heated.


----------



## Clyde S. Dale (Jul 8, 2016)

Chuck the Canuck -  I have ICF foundation walls as well. Entire 1st floor too. Man do they hold the heat in and keep it out in the summer.


----------



## Chuck the Canuck (Jul 8, 2016)

Clyde S. Dale said:


> Chuck the Canuck -  I have ICF foundation walls as well. Entire 1st floor too. Man do they hold the heat in and keep it out in the summer.


Right on!   I love the ICF and if I had my druthers, I'd surely build the entire house with ICF......  but I'll settle for what I've got now....   I just love sitting down there in the basement with a nice roaring fire burning in the stove.....  complete tranquillity.......


----------



## D8Chumley (Jul 10, 2016)

I do, but I'm enjoying the seasons as they come. I like this time of year. I take the time to admire all Gods creatures, especially the tan ones that are appropriately dressed and smell nice


----------



## begreen (Jul 10, 2016)

When I want deep bone reaching warmth in summer I step outside and soak up the radiance of that big stove in the sky.


----------



## D8Chumley (Jul 10, 2016)

begreen said:


> When I want deep bone reaching warmth in summer I step outside and soak up the radiance of that big stove in the sky.


Yes sir, these last 2 weeks definitely have been Gold Bond extra strength weather here. I'm out in it 9-10 hours a day


----------



## begreen (Jul 10, 2016)

Yes, you folks have seen HOT weather lately.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Jul 10, 2016)

Only thing i miss is my AC when i go outside. And the only thing im burning is Kwhs


----------



## Ashful (Jul 10, 2016)

woodhog73 said:


> Oh yes I miss burning but I don't miss the -25 degree winters I get in January. I do miss a nice cool 45 degree October afternoon and a nice fire in my stove to keep warm !


I miss October eleven months per year.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Jul 10, 2016)

Ashful said:


> I miss October eleven months per year.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Copy that, i used to love the summer ,now i love spring and fall


----------



## begreen (Jul 10, 2016)

Summer is hands down my favorite season, spring second. But we have much more comfortable summers than the east coast and 3-4 month long springtimes often too. Few bugs helps a lot with outdoor activities.


----------



## firefighterjake (Jul 10, 2016)

firefighterjake said:


> Nope . . . I love burning wood . . . and working with wood . . . but I like Summer even more . . . and not spending the time and effort to keep the place heated.



So . . . uh . . . about what I said a few days ago . . . 

It was cool and showery today . . . my wife suggested turning on the oil boiler.

Needless to say . . . I fired up the woodstove.


----------



## Chuck the Canuck (Jul 10, 2016)

I've got another fire going up here in cold, wet New Brunswick again today.


----------



## begreen (Jul 10, 2016)

Cool and wet weather moved in here a couple weeks ago. Quite an about face from daily 80's in Seattle before that. We're lucky to hit 70 most days. It's 65F currently. Local forecaster has coined the phrase Januly to describe this unusual weather.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Jul 10, 2016)

You northwesterners are fortunate to live in a well hydrated area since your southern neighbors have not been so lucky the last few years.


----------



## CTYank (Jul 10, 2016)

Mine's been cold-iron for a couple months, and likely will remain so until at least mid-Oct. Many tons of splits on racks out there, sucking up solar BTUs, fully open to southwesterlies and covered from rain. Not the time to be rushing about anything. Where'd I put my beer?


----------



## Ashful (Jul 10, 2016)

begreen said:


> Summer is hands down my favorite season, spring second. But we have much more comfortable summers than the east coast and 3-4 month long springtimes often too. Few bugs helps a lot with outdoor activities.


It will be over 90F here, with sweltering humidity, five of the next seven days.  I f'ing hate July, and most of August too!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chap (Jul 10, 2016)

Can't say I miss it since I have yet to ever fire it up.  Just had it installed last month in our newly built home.  But I did just tell my wife yesterday, "I can't wait till winter!"   Now the 100+ degree weather and high humidity down here might have contributed some to that statement but I was also staring at my wood stove dreaming of firing it up.


----------



## gnatboy911 (Jul 11, 2016)

Just installed mine late spring. I only got 3 fires before it was too warm. I can't wait for winter.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## iceman2424 (Jul 11, 2016)

Chap said:


> Can't say I miss it since I have yet to ever fire it up.  Just had it installed last month in our newly built home.  But I did just tell my wife yesterday, "I can't wait till winter!"   Now the 100+ degree weather and high humidity down here might have contributed some to that statement but I was also staring at my wood stove dreaming of firing it up.



Dude, this is exactly where I'm at right now.  Installed in June, twiddling my thumbs in anticipation of winter.

That stove is just sitting there, taunting me.  Can't even light a break in fire because even the nights over the past month have been hot and muggy.

So, I keep myself busy adding to the wood pile, buying gear/accessories, building log racks, reading the manual for the 48th time.  There's something wrong with me...

What type of stove did you install?


----------



## sportbikerider78 (Jul 11, 2016)

I miss the 'experience', but it is going to be in the mid 90's here for crying out loud.


----------



## HisTreeNut (Jul 11, 2016)

Missing mine also.  Just like having a fire and I am also not a fan of the hot, muggy weather.  
Although, I just got back from a mission trip in Honduras with my daughter, and it is hotter & muggier here in NC than it was in Honduras.  Ick!


----------



## Chap (Jul 11, 2016)

iceman2424 said:


> What type of stove did you install?



@iceman, I ended up getting the BK Ashford 30.  There was nowhere around here even to buy one but I was able to work with BKVP to get one anyway.  I had my one and only local wood stove shop contact his office and place an order for the stove.  It was shipped to the store and they did the install.  I was very glad BKVP was able to make that work out because I was very bummed when I figured out there was no a single place to buy a BK within hours of me.

@HisTreeNut, glad to see you around here.  I was starting to think I was the only Southerner crazy enough to own a wood stove .  Although I think you are up in the mountains, where as I am smack in the middle of South Carolina...where the city's slogan is, "Famously Hot!" ...sigh.


----------



## HisTreeNut (Jul 11, 2016)

Chap said:


> @iceman, I ended up getting the BK Ashford 30.  There was nowhere around here even to buy one but I was able to work with BKVP to get one anyway.  I had my one and only local wood stove shop contact his office and place an order for the stove.  It was shipped to the store and they did the install.  I was very glad BKVP was able to make that work out because I was very bummed when I figured out there was no a single place to buy a BK within hours of me.
> 
> @HisTreeNut, glad to see you around here.  I was starting to think I was the only Southerner crazy enough to own a wood stove .  Although I think you are up in the mountains, where as I am smack in the middle of South Carolina...where the city's slogan is, "Famously Hot!" ...sigh.




There is actually a fair amount of folks from NC & SC on the Hearth.  Just watch & you will see them.  @BKVP is a pretty cool guy as well.  Glad he could help you out.

Might be crazy to have a wood stove in the South, but it was a budget move.  Our house had a chimney warmer [fireplace no stove] and the primary heat on our house is a circa 1980's electric hot water baseboard heat.  Warm but not efficient by any means...and the electric bills with keeping the house at 58 degrees was off the charts.  We installed a stove last spring.  I am working on a review for my first winter with it which I will post as soon as I find time to finish it.  Have a Buck 94NC and it is a great stove.

Might be a little cooler in the mountains but we still have the 3H weather here...hot, hazy, & humid.  Despite what the weather prognosticators say, we have been in the high 90's as well.  Haven't seen 100 yet but the wifey said we hit 94 the other day.  We are well shaded and no AC so we are glad when the sun gets behind the trees &  mountains.  Temp drops 10 degrees almost instantaneously.

Being in the center of SC, you probably won't see the temp swings I get here or what the northern burners see.  What type of wood will you be burning?  I found when the temperatures were milder, my stove did better when I mixed soft and hardwoods.  Just a thought as you yearn for  September 22nd.


----------



## Chap (Jul 11, 2016)

HisTreeNut said:


> What type of wood will you be burning?.



I'll be burning primarily white oak with some pine, hickory, and sweet gum mixed in.  I live on 38 acres of wooded property and those trees make up the majority of my trees.  I also have black walnut but I'd be crazy to cut one of those down for fire wood.


----------



## Ashful (Jul 12, 2016)

Chap said:


> I also have black walnut but I'd be crazy to cut one of those down for fire wood.


I burned Black Walnut almost exclusively, my first two years.  Probably went thru about 14 cords of it.  Not the best wood for burning, but it was down on my property, so why not burn it?

Lumber mills around here generally turn away yard trees is less than full truck-load quantity, no mater how straight and beautiful they may be.  Some of the BW trees I bucked for firewood were over 24" DBH and dead straight without branches for 30+ feet.  They're just not worth the $$ most assume they should be.


----------



## red oak (Jul 12, 2016)

I do kind of miss lighting up the stove this time of year - it kind of becomes a place to put things on.  I really can do without the Virginia humidity especially this month and next.  But I also am trying to enjoy what this season brings, like not having to bundle up to go out, and not having to build a fire every day, and not having to haul wood in each week or weekend.


----------



## heavy hammer (Jul 17, 2016)

I miss mine for the fact I don't have one anymore.  The new house doesn't have one yet, but this summer has been fantastic.  Just weird seeing a spot for a stove and insert with nothing there.  Did stack a couple cords of locust yesterday to get ready for the coming winter.  The heat has been amazing but I know what's coming.


----------



## begreen (Jul 17, 2016)

We had a period living in Seattle when we didn't have a woodstove. And we really missed it too.


----------



## blacktail (Jul 18, 2016)

begreen said:


> Cool and wet weather moved in here a couple weeks ago. Quite an about face from daily 80's in Seattle before that. We're lucky to hit 70 most days. It's 65F currently. Local forecaster has coined the phrase Januly to describe this unusual weather.


I am perfectly fine with the cooler weather we've had recently. I'm no fan of hot weather anyway, but it keeps the fire danger down too. Last summer was a record fire year and before summer even started this year we had two wildfires locally.


----------



## Ashful (Jul 18, 2016)

begreen said:


> We had a period living in Seattle when we didn't have a woodstove. And we really missed it too.


I had a period of 13 years with no fireplace or stove, after growing up in a house with four fireplaces.  Had a lot of back-yard firepit fires, in those years, but it's not the same.


----------



## CentralVAWoodHeat (Jul 18, 2016)

red oak said:


> I do kind of miss lighting up the stove this time of year - it kind of becomes a place to put things on.  I really can do without the Virginia humidity especially this month and next.  But I also am trying to enjoy what this season brings, like not having to bundle up to go out, and not having to build a fire every day, and not having to haul wood in each week or weekend.


I don't know about you all in NW VA but we've been over 100 heat index for days now in the Monticello Region.  I think the wood in my greenhouse is starting to melt.


----------



## Grateful11 (Jul 18, 2016)

I'm ready for the hot weather to be over, I'd rather be burning wood. I can suit up and stay warm outside, I can only take off so much to try and stay cool outside.


----------



## Seanm (Jul 18, 2016)

I burn so much of the year that Im happy to have it sit cold in the corner although the rec room is kinda cool to sit in and watch tv so I often need a blanket. My burning season starts in September so thats right around the corner. Unless its to hot out I play with chainsaws and splitters this time of year anyways.


----------



## Poindexter (Jul 20, 2016)

I dont miss running mine at all.  Glad i got all my wood put up before the thaw so i can go fishing every weekend too.


----------



## Jay106n (Jul 20, 2016)

Yes and No. I love a good fire, but I got a nice pile drying in the 100 degree heat.


----------



## red oak (Jul 23, 2016)

CentralVAWoodHeat said:


> I don't know about you all in NW VA but we've been over 100 heat index for days now in the Monticello Region.  I think the wood in my greenhouse is starting to melt.



We haven't been that bad but it's been hot.  Today got into mid 90s and tomorrow will do the same.  Anything related to wood will have to wait in these temps.  Worked on a few small projects outside today for awhile then sat in front of the fan.


----------



## heavy hammer (Jul 26, 2016)

With summer temps like these it's easy to forget about burning, once it starts to cool down then the thought of burning will be back.  Just enjoying the warm weather, because summer is going fast and we know what that means.


----------



## Mitchhorne8 (Jul 28, 2016)

I've been watching YouTube video of woodstoves. I'm not a summer person.  

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wawa Coffee (Jul 28, 2016)

Mitchhorne8 said:


> I've been watching YouTube video of woodstoves. I'm not a summer person.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk



Glad I'm not the only one.  My wife thinks I'm nuts.


----------



## kennyp2339 (Jul 28, 2016)

I also enjoy watching people's stove setups / reviews on Youtube during the summer, I'm actually running out of new video's to watch.


----------



## Mitchhorne8 (Jul 28, 2016)

kennyp2339 said:


> I also enjoy watching people's stove setups / reviews on Youtube during the summer, I'm actually running out of new video's to watch.


I'll make you one. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vikestand (Jul 28, 2016)

Hell ya I'm ready. Missouri is hell on Earth during the summer. I've been all over this country and Missouri is one of the worst states to live in during the summers. Told my wife it's a price to pay for the beautiful falls. Winter is the price for the awesome springs!

Bring on cool damp wet Sunday afternoon football games with a woodstove fired up and whiskey in my glass!


----------



## Mitchhorne8 (Jul 28, 2016)

Vikestand said:


> Hell ya I'm ready. Missouri is hell on Earth during the summer. I've been all over this country and Missouri is one of the worst states to live in during the summers. Told my wife it's a price to pay for the beautiful falls. Winter is the price for the awesome springs!
> 
> Bring on cool damp wet Sunday afternoon football games with a woodstove fired up and whiskey in my glass!


My friend! You ain't kidding.  

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## heavy hammer (Jul 31, 2016)

Just picked up a new Kuma sequoia stove and a PE summit insert yesterday for our new house.  I'm very excited to have these for the new place.  Unlike most though I love this hot summer weather, but we all know it won't last.  Fall is not far away, which means the cold will be back.


----------



## Mitchhorne8 (Jul 31, 2016)

So my wife caught me watching woodstove videos again....... She rolled her eyes and said "other wives worry about  naked girl videos" 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wawa Coffee (Jul 31, 2016)

Mitchhorne8 said:


> So my wife caught me watching woodstove videos again....... She rolled her eyes and said "other wives worry about  naked girl videos"
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk



Is there any chance that your wife....is my wife???


----------



## kennyp2339 (Aug 1, 2016)

I watched a couple hours worth of stove videos again on Saturday night, I then transferred over to snowplow videos, I know I'm sick in the head, also another good set of videos is landscapers that do fall clean ups, or the cyclone rake.


----------



## kennyp2339 (Aug 1, 2016)

oh yeah 10 more weeks then it will be night time stove fire weather.


----------



## Mitchhorne8 (Aug 1, 2016)

kennyp2339 said:


> I watched a couple hours worth of stove videos again on Saturday night, I then transferred over to snowplow videos, I know I'm sick in the head, also another good set of videos is landscapers that do fall clean ups, or the cyclone rake.


Is there any chance, your Saturday night is my Saturday night? Lol

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## red oak (Aug 1, 2016)

kennyp2339 said:


> oh yeah 10 more weeks then it will be night time stove fire weather.



When you put it like that it doesn't sound that far off!  Don't really think about it in August but you're right!


----------



## lml999 (Aug 8, 2016)

We just moved and the insert is all nicely wrapped up in the garage waiting for a fall installation. I do have two cords of wood to stack and another three or so to split (freshly felled oak).

If I could actually *see* the insert, I might miss it more!


----------



## saskwoodburner (Aug 8, 2016)

This fall will be our third year burning, and I'm really looking forward to it. I know closer to spring I sometimes get a bit tired of babysitting the fire machine, but it passes after a couple weeks.


----------



## Jay106n (Aug 9, 2016)

1st week of August has been hot during the day, but nights have been cool and smell like fall. My beast is just begging to be fed....


----------



## Hasufel (Aug 13, 2016)

This weather has motivated me to develop a reverse woodstove. You know, the sort of thing where you dump in a pile of ash and watch while it sucks all the heat out of the room. At the end of the day you pull out chunks of wood and stack them up. If I figure out how to get it to work I'll let y'all know...


----------



## dafattkidd (Aug 13, 2016)

Living on Long Island, I'm a beach guy. I grew up surfing. I would go to the beach most summer days in college. As I get older it's getting harder and harder to get to the beach (oddly enough I live three block from the beach on the Long Island Sound). So this hot weather really helps push me to spend more time on the beach. Fortunately this weekend my family and I are on a long weekend on Fire Island, so we've been on the beach and in the ocean all day the past few days. So I'm good with this heat. The Atlantic Ocean is still cold as crap and serves as a wonderful substitute in the summer for my woodburning love affair.


----------



## Mitchhorne8 (Aug 15, 2016)

Hasufel said:


> This weather has motivated me to develop a reverse woodstove. You know, the sort of thing where you dump in a pile of ash and watch while it sucks all the heat out of the room. At the end of the day you pull out chunks of wood and stack them up. If I figure out how to get it to work I'll let y'all know...


I definitely wanna see that video. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## begreen (Aug 23, 2016)

Hasufel said:


> This weather has motivated me to develop a reverse woodstove. You know, the sort of thing where you dump in a pile of ash and watch while it sucks all the heat out of the room. At the end of the day you pull out chunks of wood and stack them up. If I figure out how to get it to work I'll let y'all know...


Here is one for inspiration


----------



## Quad4012 (Aug 23, 2016)

By the time fall rolls around I'm looking forward to getting the woodstove fired up! As the year progresses I find myself more and more a slave to it.  For me I wish I just had longer burn times. This whole 6 to 7 hour solid burn just doesn't fit my schedule.


----------



## Mitchhorne8 (Oct 10, 2016)

Well.  I finally got to light her up.  Sitting in my rocker with my coffee.  Cheers everyone, life is good.  
	

		
			
		

		
	




Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------

